# Banks out 6 weeks - 6 months (Merged)



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Anyone hear anything or see anything new about Marcus' "condition", I've been looking everywhere and can't find a thing


----------



## Dino Radja (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Banks getting a fair shake?*

Marcus out 4-6 weeks according to WEEI. Bye Bye Playing Time opportunity....


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Banks getting a fair shake?*

How did he even hurt himself? I never heard anything about it.

Not a good situation for Banks though...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Banks getting a fair shake?*




> *Banks out for at least six weeks*
> 
> * Jeff Goodman / Special to FOXSports.com *
> Posted: 7 hours ago BOSTON - The point guard competition in Boston just became a little clearer as Marcus Banks is expected to miss at least the next six weeks due to a stress reaction in his left shin.
> ...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Banks getting a fair shake?*

Banks is out of 3+ months!!!

We're doomed.

Start Ricky at the 1, cut West and Dickau.



> The Celtics were putting in their pressure defense yesterday, but their best defender for that style was on the sideline. It's a position Marcus Banks will take for at least three months and possibly a good deal more following the revelation he has a left shin stress fracture.
> 
> ``Unfortunately, this is terrible for me,'' Banks said. ``Basically all I can do is sit out and rehab and try to get this thing over.''
> 
> ...


http://celtics.bostonherald.com/celtics/view.bg?articleid=107585


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Banks out 6 Weeks : (*

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/basketball/nba/10/17/bc.bkp.lgns.celticsbanks.r/index.html


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Banks out 6 Weeks : (*

Anybody get the feeling it just isn't in the cards for Banks?


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Banks out 6 Weeks : (*

Marcus says hes out 4 months....trainer says at least 3...

http://www.projo.com/celtics/content/projo_20051018_18celtsjo.dd54e5e.html


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Banks out 6 Weeks : (*

Generally speaking the timeline on stress fractures is 8-12 weeks, though a friend that's a PT tells me that it could be 12-14 weeks if it's severe enough. The trainer's words seem to indicate that it's a serious case. Pity.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Banks out 6 Weeks : (*

uhh...

Start Orien Greene.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Banks out 6 Weeks : (*

What a shame.

Not.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Banks out 6 Weeks : (*

Dear _comment edited_,
He was not going to play anyway. You guys called Delonte_ comment edited_ for being out look at this softy

Do not attack other posters and do not post derogatory comments. This is not tolerated. I suggest you stop before there are any consequences.

- Premier


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Banks out 6 Weeks : (*



 Lanteri said:


> What a shame.
> 
> Not.


Yeah. Let's rather have the slow-footed, inept at defense Dan Dickau run the point. Or the talentless, "hustle" player, Delonte West start at point guard.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Banks out 6 Weeks : (*



Premier said:


> Yeah. Let's rather have the slow-footed, inept at defense Dan Dickau run the point. Or the talentless, "hustle" player, Delonte West start at point guard.


Rather be talentless (although I disagree), that not producing.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Banks out 6 Weeks : (*

He is injured. Of course he is not producing. Your post does not have any relevance to my opinion as I stated Marcus Banks is a more capable starting point guard than Dan Dickau and Delonte West. I am aware of his injury and inability to produce. Although it will be interesting to see if Banks' adjusted plus/minus of zero proves to be better than West's which might actually happen as West is neither a good scorer nor a good defender and I don't believe he will make up, by scoring, the points he gives up.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Banks out 6 Weeks : (*



> He is injured. Of course he is not producing.


Would he of played?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Banks out 6 Weeks : (*

Again, this is not relevant.

My post outlines the three hypothetical situations where Banks, Dickau, and West are respectively the starters. In my opinion, Banks would be the best of the three (although I'm going to have to reevlauate Dickau later this season; maye during the all-star break).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> ​





> Banks sidelined with broken tibia*
> 
> * *By Peter May, Globe Staff | October 18, 2005*​ For two weeks, we've read about who is contributing for the Celtics as training camp grinds onward. Yesterday, the spotlight was on a player whose 2005 preseason resume will end up consisting of 10 minutes, 6 points, 2 assists, and one stress fracture. In the case of Marcus Banks, the last number is the bleakest of all.
> 
> ...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Banks out 6 Weeks : (*

My point shows that Banks is just a waste of space who will get as many minutes as Orien Greene


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Banks out 6 Weeks : (*

You cannot be serious.

Is him not getting playing time relevant to his basketball skills relative to that of Dickau and West considering we have Doc Rivers as our coach; someone who is not the best point guard evaluator?

Your statement does not state that Marcus Banks is an inferior player than Dickau and West. It limits your opinon to too many possibilities. You cannot determine a players value from his playing time.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Banks out 6 Weeks : (*

You can not say Marcus Banks is a better scorer than Delonte West after he had a broken hand last year.

I just hate how Delonte got ragged on for breaking his hand and now Soft L Banks is getting mourned over. He had no future with this team anyway


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Banks out 6 Weeks : (*

I have never once commented about Delonte's inability to score attributed to his injury. Even if he was healthy, he is a low potential player that doesn't have many skills to develop.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Stress factures sucks I had one and had to sit out 4-6 months. But did he fracture it or is it just a stress fracture.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

From CelticsBlog:

<small>October 18th, 2005 by Jeff

</small>Stress fracture KOs Banks Steve Bulpett / Boston Herald 
Banks sidelined with broken tibia Peter May / Boston Globe 
Point’s becoming a Ricky situation Steve Bulpett / Boston Herald 
Leg fracture to sideline Banks 3 months Shalise Manza Young / Providence Journal


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Banks out 6 Weeks : (*



Gerald Green said:


> You can not say Marcus Banks is a better scorer than Delonte West after he had a broken hand last year.
> 
> I just hate how Delonte got ragged on for breaking his hand and now Soft L Banks is getting mourned over. He had no future with this team anyway


Banks has been a better scorer his whole life than Delonte. :-/

If a PG cannot bring the ball up, or create for his teamates he has no future in the NBA. It's as simple as that.

The only advantages that West has over Banks are rebounding (hustling) and spot up shooting.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Banks out 6 Weeks : (*



aquaitious said:


> Banks has been a better scorer his whole life than Delonte. :-/
> 
> If a PG cannot bring the ball up, or create for his teamates he has no future in the NBA. It's as simple as that.
> 
> The only advantages that West has over Banks are rebounding (hustling) and spot up shooting.


Amen

and unfortunately now, West has the advantage of having two healty, albeit slow legs.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Banks out 6 Weeks : (*



Premier said:


> uhh...
> 
> Start Orien Greene.


Yeah, as sad as it is, I second that emotion


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Banks out 6 Weeks : (*



banner17 said:


> Amen
> 
> and unfortunately now, West has the advantage of having two healty, albeit slow legs.


He's bound to get hurt again soon though, he's still as scrawny as can be....(not that I wish for anyone to get hurt).


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

delonte is a great shooter


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> I have never once commented about Delonte's inability to score attributed to his injury.


Me either. 



> delonte is a great shooter


And? It's really a shame West isn't 6'6".


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

If Delonte is to prove you all wrong I want this to stop. Banks is crap, At least Delonte was not having trouble making the team


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> If Delonte is to prove you all wrong I want this to stop.


I don't really care what you want. Everybody is entitled to their own opinion. Simply because you disagree with it doesn't mean that we shouldn't be allowed to express it.



> Banks is crap, At least Delonte was not having trouble making the team


We both know Banks was in absolutely no danger of being cut. Traded, maybe, but cut? Sorry, no.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Damn Banks fans I try to give them a comprimise but they don't except


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Banks getting a fair shake?*

Shin injuries are nasty. They just don't always heal perfect and are easy to mess up again.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

"Accept"? "Compromise"?

How was your post a compromise?

Also, I'm sure all Celtics fans would be happy if Delonte plays well, but it is not likely.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Damn Banks fans I try to give them a comprimise but they don't except


 :laugh: 



> com·pro·mise ( P ) Pronunciation Key (kmpr-mz)
> n.
> 
> A settlement of differences in which each side makes concessions.



You really need to learn what some of these words mean, or at the very least how they are spelled, before you use them, because it really makes you look unintelligent when you don't. I'm not saying you are not an intelligent person; one cannot gather such from grammatical mistakes. But it gives the impression of you being stupid.



> Also, I'm sure all Celtics fans would be happy if Delonte plays well, but it is not likely.


I'd be ecstatic. Unlike a certain poster on this board, I don't let my views of guys as a player launch personal vendettas.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

If West sucks as much as most people on this board make it seem then why is he even on the roster? I wish that people would at least give him some time before writing him off, he played 1/2 a season last year as a rookie after playing 2 guard at St Joes all 3 years there.

Banks on the other hand was a 4 year PG at UNLV and this is his 3rd season, obviously he is more polished than Delonte to this point. He should be. Let's just wait and see how this turns out. I don't think Doc is stupid. 

Not like this is a season changing injury anyway, with or without Banks this team isn't going to be a contender in the East.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> If West sucks as much as most people on this board make it seem then why is he even on the roster?


I'm not going to respond to this because I think that you already know this comment was off-kilter.



> I wish that people would at least give him some time before writing him off, he played 1/2 a season last year as a rookie after playing 2 guard at St Joes all 3 years there.


Nobody is writing him off. I just prefer Marcus Banks.



> Let's just wait and see how this turns out. I don't think Doc is stupid.


You seen some of Doc's PG picks?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Banks was a JuCo player. He transferred to UNLV.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

Premier said:


> Banks was a JuCo player. He transferred to UNLV.


I stand corrected. He was still a 4 year PG though.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

lempbizkit said:


> I stand corrected. He was still a 4 year PG though.


A four year scoring PG.

West was a three year passing SG.


You don't see a scoring PG turn into a great passer overnight. Give Banks time, he has shown improvements.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

We'd all love to be wrong and see Delonte do awesome but it's just not going to happen, the kid should be playing SG


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> playing 2 guard at St Joes all 3 years there.


What would you do if you were Phil Martelli (sp?) Put Delonte at the point ahead of Jameer Nelson? or start him at the 2?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

whiterhino said:


> We'd all love to be wrong and see Delonte do awesome but it's just not going to happen, the kid should be playing SG


With Allen having the likelyhood {sp?} of leaving, do you think thats where he will get the backup job for Pierce? I see where everyone is coming from saying he should be a 2, but regardless he plays the point quite nicely.

1. He has the IQ
2. He has the passes
3. He has the shot
4. He has legit speed and legit defense
5. Can disrupt/block more than the average amount of shots on opposing PG's

He can improve on the defense, yeah because he is no Marcus Banks. Everything else West does better. Banks can fly up and down the court and steal passes, but what good is that if you turn the ball over frequently? Bank's shot needs some work too. I love Banks just as much as the next man, but I think West is better fit for the spot.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

Gerald Green said:


> What would you do if you were Phil Martelli (sp?) Put Delonte at the point ahead of Jameer Nelson? or start him at the 2?


Obviously start him at the 2, I wasn't arguing that. I was just trying to make the point that he should be given more time because this is only his second season playing PG at a high level.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

KingHandles said:


> 1. He has the IQ


Not at getting back to guard the point guard, preventing a fast-break, something that is a key fundamental.


> 2. He has the passes


He isn't a good passer at all. He doesn't find anyone that is not on the perimeter or wide open. He can't selectively place a pass to a guarded post man.


> 3. He has the shot


He is an average shooter, statistically.


> 4. He has legit speed and legit defense


He's below average at both.


> 5. Can disrupt/block more than the average amount of shots on opposing PG's


He does get posted up quite easily.



> Everything else West does better. Banks can fly up and down the court and steal passes, but what good is that if you turn the ball over frequently? Bank's shot needs some work too. I love Banks just as much as the next man, but I think West is better fit for the spot.


Banks can penetrate. West can't. Banks can draw fouls. West can't. Banks can handle the ball better. Banks can bring the ball up the court with ease. West can't. Banks can avoid pressure defenses. West can't. Banks can create off the dribble. West doesn't do it with regularity and when he does, he often has a hard time drawing defenders towards him when he is penetrating, thus creating no wide-open players. West cannot recognize cutting players, while Banks can. West cannot post up; Banks can.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> 5. Can disrupt/block more than the average amount of shots on opposing PG's


Are you basing this on just last night's preseason game? Because last year he had .21bpg...nothing special, slightly better than Banks, though. Although blocks aren't an integral part of a point guard's game.

Besides that, Premier covered everything. And his defense is clearly not "legit", unless you mean legitimately bad. As a team defender, he's okay, but man-to-man, he is not. Overall, definitely a below average defender, as Premier said. And he managed one assist in what, 20+ minutes? Granted, Dickau, Greene, and Bynum didn't do much (if anything) either, but it is troubling to see our starting point manage just one helper in that amount of time.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> 5. Can disrupt/block more than the average amount of shots on opposing PG's



Banks can block Centers. 

Anyone have the video of Banks rejecting Steven Hunter online? That's something I like to see. (BTW its in NBA 2k6 TWICE)


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> (BTW its in NBA 2k6 TWICE)


Probably because it's absolutely unbelieveable.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Probably because it's absolutely unbelieveable.


This is Steven Hunter.



Delonte had 19 or 17 points that game, but I am sure you guys will make an excuse for it


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> This is Steven Hunter.


Who cares? It was a 6'2" or whatever Banks rejecting a seven footer with authority. Everybody who has seen it admits it's a fantastic play, but I'm sure that you've seen smaller guys reject bigger guys with more authority before. Point is, it was a phenomenal play, and if you won't even admit that, well...I feel bad for you.



> Delonte had 19 or 17 points that game, but I am sure you guys will make an excuse for it


West shot the ball very well (8-12, 2-4 3PT). He also managed a meager two assists (to go along with two turnovers) in 36 minutes of play, but I am sure you will make an excuse for it.

Nobody said West can't shoot. It's just a shame he's not even a legit 6'4".


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Even though it was a great play, I think Banks fouled Hunter.

West also is a far better rebounder.

My excuse is, He was too busy scoring to pass. :whoknows:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Gerald Green said:


> Steven Hunter sucks. And Banks only had one block. I remember the time that Delonte had eight blocks on Yao Ming, do you guys ever talk about that? No. You're all just stupid Banks lovers. Delonte is the greatest point guard in the NBA today. Sometimes I like to sneak into the Celtics locker room after games and steal Delonte's game-used <edited for content (not appropriate, don't edit after a mod does whiterhino, besides, we are not :nah: > and gym socks.


Way too much information there, dude.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Are you basing this on just last night's preseason game? Because last year he had .21bpg.


No I'm not. Im basing it on the fact that West, in just about every game, gets one or two good blocks, steals, or rebounds that he shouldn't have because of his height, and his ability he "doesn't" have. I ignore it when West stats from last year are used. He barely had a chance to do anything last year. This years stats will speak for themselves.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

What height? At the Chicago Pre-Draft Camp in 2004 West measured 6'2-1/2" _in shoes_. He's only 6'4" on the Celtics roster because Marcus is " 6'2" ".


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Even though it was a great play, I think Banks fouled Hunter.


Maybe. I appreciate that you aren't so blind as to totally neglect that simply because you aren't a fan of Banks' game.



> West also is a far better rebounder.


I'll agree with you there. My best West rebounding memory was the put back lay-in against the Pistons in that double OT game last year. 



> My excuse is, He was too busy scoring to pass.


Heh. I know you're kidding...right? And what the Celtics need is a guy to get Pierce/Davis the ball and create open looks for guys like Blount and Raef, who can nail the open jumper, but cannot create for themselves. If our PG's aren't able to do this, there's gonna be a lot of Pierce/Davis iso's where they have to make their own shot, or for others. 



> No I'm not.


Okay, just making sure.



> Im basing it on the fact that West, in just about every game, gets one or two good blocks, steals, or rebounds that he shouldn't have because of his height


E.H. already answered this for me.



> and his ability he "doesn't" have.


Quote me where I've said West doesn't have any ability/talent. Please. I'd appreciate it because the people on this board who constantly say misinformed things like this directed at me is really starting to grate on my nerves.



> I ignore it when West stats from last year are used.


Fair enough. Then I don't expect you to bring up how many points he had against the Suns last year, how well he shot last year, etc. Or do you just ignore them when they don't support you? In all seriousness, I'm just wondering.



> This years stats will speak for themselves.


Yes they will, I just don't expect them to show what you want.

Just to be clear - West can hit the jumper. And I don't consider him going for like 10pts/4reb/3ast to all that good, because I do believe I've said before that West will someday be at least a 10ppg scorer or close to it in this league. If West gets up around 5-6apg, which I sincerely doubt he will do, and plays respectable defense, then I will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Maybe the Celtics will end up trading for Kandi, Hudson and Ebi now... It would be for Blount and someone else... Not sure who though.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Maybe the Celtics will end up trading for Kandi, Hudson and Ebi now... It would be for Blount and someone else... Not sure who though.


Ugggh...just the thought of Michael Olowokandi and T-Hud in Celtic green absolutely turns my stomach. I'd have to hit Danny Ainge if he traded anything more than a second round pick in 2047 for that.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Maybe. I appreciate that you aren't so blind as to totally neglect that simply because you aren't a fan of Banks' game.


I love Bank's game. I love Banks as a Celtic. I don't want him going anywhere. I think that everytime I see the play.




P-Dub34 said:


> Heh. I know you're kidding...right? And what the Celtics need is a guy to get Pierce/Davis the ball and create open looks for guys like Blount and Raef, who can nail the open jumper, but cannot create for themselves. If our PG's aren't able to do this, there's gonna be a lot of Pierce/Davis iso's where they have to make their own shot, or for others.


Yes I was kidding. Im not trying to cause conflict.

And when I quoted "Doesn't" I was directing that at you.

Also, I never have used the fact of how many points he had against the Suns, because I choose not to account for what he did last year. :biggrin: Please quote me where I have.

And just to be clear, when I was talking about his height, I was saying he shouldn't have gotten those rebounds ,because someone his size wouldn't be under the basket, getting those boards.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Also, I never have used the fact of how many points he had against the Suns, because I choose not to account for what he did last year. Please quote me where I have.


I know. I'm just making sure you don't spout positive stats from last year in the future.


----------

